# Cookbook Bargain: "Gourmet Today"



## FryBoy (Jul 1, 2011)

_Gourmet Today: More than 1000 All-New Recipes for the Contemporary Kitchen_ was published in 2009. Edited by Ruth Reichl, this follow-up to _The Gourmet Cookbook_ comprises 1052 pages. Amazon has it for as low as $6.51, including shipping: *CLICK ME*​


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 1, 2011)

bought. thanks for posting!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll try a nice used one. $2.50 Thanks Prime. And thanks Doug.


----------



## mhlee (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Doug. I think I may have gotten the last one at $6.51 (including shipping) from that Amazon vendor.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 6, 2011)

i received mine today. i paid $2.50 used, with Amazon Prime. it looks absolutely brand new, and skimming through it it looks like there are some great recipes in it. thanks again for posting it!


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 6, 2011)

If you end up not liking it, you can always use it as a doorstop -- it's HUGE!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 6, 2011)

it is big! Silver Spoon big, even. something tells me the free Gourmet subscription ain't gonna work, though


----------

